# Netzwerk Domäne mit Linux Server und Windows Clienten



## jimb0p (10. August 2015)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich möchte in einem LAN nun einen Debian Server aufsetzen mit Samba 4 als Domaincontroller und als Clienten im Netzwerk werden Windows Rechner verwendet. Man soll sich an jedem Windows PC mit seinem Benutzernamen und Passwort anmelden können (ein speichern der persönlichen Daten auf dem Server ist nicht notwendig, wäre es denn sinnvoll?). Des weiteren sind manche PCs Laptops, dass heißt sie müssen sich in der Domäne anmelden, aber auch ohne den Server starten können, wenn sie außerhalb des Netzwerks sind (hier muss nur der Client konfiguriert werden oder?). Ist das soweit umsetzbar oder sollte ich an der einen oder anderen Stelle lieber etwas anderes verwenden? 

Gruß!


----------

